# Your First Time Preaching



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (May 30, 2010)

This morning around midnight, I had been led by the Lord to appear online in a Christian chat room that I go to from time to time on Paltalk.

When I got there, they were in deep discussion with someone regarding his hesistancy towards the faith. For more information, go here:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f22/met...ncy-towards-christian-faith-61008/#post788374

God called me to give my testimony while I was in that chatroom. That went on for about 1 1/2 hours, excluding hiccups from the server/internet. But while I was talking, I felt a pull from the Lord to continue speaking, and He gave me three texts to briefly cover. Little did I know at the time I was about to preach my first sermon.

It was an overview regarding the depravity of man and his works as well as the grace of the Lord Jesus Christ in salvation. The texts below were covered. As you could carve several series out of these texts, there wasn't much digging into details during my brief time period:

Romans 3:23-28
Isaiah 64:6-7
Luke 14:25-34

I would imagine it lasted about 30 minutes...it's too easy to lose track of time when serving the Lord's will.

I'm not here to boast, but rather to praise the Lord, for bestowing such an honor upon me this Sabbath day. It was a blessing indeed, but I cannot deny that it felt really weird (not to mention nerve-wracking) to even be preaching.

In closing, I just wanted to ask you all how it was for you when you preached before an audience for a non-academic purpose for the first time.


----------

